# Lug Nut Dvd



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just got done watching the lug nut DVD...I know, I have had it for about 4 months but I have been busy!!! For those of you that need a torque wrench so you can torque you lugs properly and you have a Harbor Freight near by, I picked up a 1/2" torque wrench with up to 150 lb-ft for $11.99. Not top of the line, but it should torque the lugs OK.

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I recall the post from 4-5 months ago concerning the Lug Nut DVD that everyone (supposedly) would be getting from Keystone. I have never received it. Did everyone else get that DVD, or is Keystone sending them to only half of Outback owners?

Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> I recall the post from 4-5 months ago concerning the Lug Nut DVD that everyone (supposedly) would be getting from Keystone. I have never received it. Did everyone else get that DVD, or is Keystone sending them to only half of Outback owners?
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]74551[/snapback]​


I can send you mine if you feel You need it.

Or I can tell you the short version....

Short version is as follows: Torque Your lug nuts!


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I never received a video and we just bought our trailer a few months ago. To be safe i torque the lug nuts before and after each trip.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Are they talking about the lug nuts on the trailer?

Or us lug nuts that own the trailer?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Don't forget an extension for the torque wrench when you buy it.

Walter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Are they talking about the lug nuts on the trailer?
> 
> Or us lug nuts that own the trailer?
> 
> ...


Good one









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gotta Love Harbor Freight!!!!!!

I have had the DVD for months....but.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Here -- let me sum up the DVD for you --

"The same guy that does our quality control on so many things you have found wrong or broken in your Outback accidently was put in charge of lug nuts for a couple of days" ... as the managemnent of Outback we aren't sure if he tightened the lug nuts to standard or even at all... this DVD will cover us in case there is a lawsuit... "


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I am the torque checker if I cannot turn it, its torqued enough









I have never heard of using a torque wrench on trailer lugs anyone know why they use them? I just tighten em pretty snug then give em a little tighten from there. I have only had 3 or 4 loosen up so far.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The main reason for a torgue wrench is proper tightness and that you do not overtighten when rechecking over and over.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a good point John









I think its time to go get a good newer torgue wrench
Mine is shot and have seen better days









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Never got the video.....

I guess if my wheel falls off, I can blame it on not having the DVD.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve I got two DVDs I'll have to look for them if you want one

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The main reason for a torgue wrench is proper tightness and that you do not overtighten when rechecking over and over.
> 
> John
> [snapback]74759[/snapback]​


The lugs need to be tightened uniformally too.
110 pounds, 120 pounds....not that big of a deal as long as they are all the same.
Alot of the steel wheels are not "True" or perfectly flat in the lug mounting area.
When the lugs are tightened down, the wheel flattens out against the hub.
The lugs need to be applying "Equal" pressure against the hub or some of them will work loose.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

What does everybody do with the lug caps? I have a bad tendency of not being careful and I end up with sub-par or broken caps. Do most people leave them off or take off and replace, as needed. Or, am I just too hard on the little "guys"?
Rich


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lug caps....What are they? I have chrome lug nuts with my aluminum wheels







(see gallery)

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine stay on the camper.
I take them off with a pair of channel locks check the lugs and put them right back on.
I haven't broke or lost one yet.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guess I better re-check my lugs........I was torqueing the black caps























Seriously, I used a pair of pliers to slide them off. I am surised that I have not lost one yet.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I had to buy something to pull them off because we had a ways to go getting it from the factory to home. Good thing was they have everything I needed at camping world.

Since mine is brand new I pulled the caps off for right now since I am checking them so often. Will put them back on after several more trips. We already have 2 planned this month.


----------

